

Formy - CSS Form Framework - vladocar
http://code.google.com/p/formy-css-framework/

======
frankus
The vertical alignment between the labels and fields is off (at least in
Safari 3 and Firefox 2).

I haven't found a workable alternative to using tables for this.

------
HendrikR
Should I really trust a framework that forces me to use <br /> tags to
seperates form fields from each other? Maybe this is a good starting point for
people looking for getting more experiences with CSS and its culprits but
probably no solution for productive environments. (And: tables are nice if you
dont care for Googlebot, screen readers and many colleages working on the same
code).

------
sosuke
Am I the only one that finds the idea of a CSS framework funny? After I heard
about Blueprint I now see new CSS frameworks popping up left and right. My
language fails me at the moment but I have put off posting on this for a few
"CSS Framework" articles on HN until now. I just don't like them, there will
never be a framework friendly enough to compete with all the different print
and web designers that decide to throw a website together. If that framework
did exist it would be enormous and then not usable for the reason of bloat.
They walk a fine line between niche code snippets and an elephant code base of
CSS styles.

------
mikeryan
I love it, I just started building the same thing for personal use myself.

... after review though - this isn't really very good yet.

------
alabut
It's interesting that it's focused just on forms. I can see how this would be
a useful because it's meant to work with rather than to replace the more
comprehensive CSS frameworks (Blueprint, YUI's grids.css) and to tackle
layouts for one of the thornier parts of css-only html, although I can't be
sure without giving it a whirl.

------
bprater
Anyone have an online sample?

